
Show HN: Disciple – Launching our new community platform - marconey
https://www.disciplemedia.com/
======
marconey
Up to now we've been helping communities with their own native apps but today
we are excited to launch the self-serve PWA version of our platform.

Gather, engage and monetise your network with your own community platform.
Create unlimited groups to segment your audience, sell online courses and
subscriptions, promote events and structure content with a content library.

Check us out on PH today too :
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/disciple](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/disciple)

------
pavelgertsberg
Looks great!

